# برامج كام كاد



## محمدعبدون (28 يونيو 2006)

اريد التعرف علي خريجي الهندسه في برامج كام كاد وسوف اساعدهم عملي علي مكنه فريذه cnc


----------



## مهاجر (2 يوليو 2006)

الأخ: محمدعبدون

تم نقل موضوعك لقسم التحكم الرقمى بإستخدام الحاسب


----------



## imar (5 أغسطس 2006)

اريد التعرف علي خريجي الهندسه في برامج surfcamوسوف اساعدهم عملي علي مكنه فريذه cnc


----------



## سالم الوحيشي (6 أغسطس 2006)

اخي الكريم محمد عبدون 

في اي بلد انت وهل تقصد ان لديك ماكنة سي ان سي للممارسة او العمل عليها ارجو التوضيح الاكبر والتواصل الاكثر


----------



## mamdouh3005 (7 أكتوبر 2007)

مشكورررر ياا خى 
بس لازم مهندسين ولا فنين كمان
ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## almalah (11 مارس 2010)

شكرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## عزام محمد عمر ناجي (11 مارس 2010)

اخي الكريم برنامج الكاد هو برنامج رسم وعمل رسومات مثل الوتوكاد الشهير والارشكاد وغيرها من الرامج اما برنامج كم هى برامج تصنيعي مثل مستر كم ووين كم وادج كم وغيرها اما اان سي فيا عملية محاكة بين المكينة وجهاز الادهال بين الكم والكاد وشكران


----------



## زهرة_الربيع (11 مارس 2010)

موضوع رائع 

بارك الله فيكم ..


----------

